# New Member - No Outback Yet



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Its not ours yet, but we've found a new 2007 Outback 21RS at the local dealer and have made a deal. Deposit is down. It was actually the first one we toured. Their price was competitive with that quoted by Lakeshore (after shipping) and with the nearest Texas dealer. Needless to say, we're excited. Pending financing (for which I had received a qualification and am shopping theirs), it looks like we're joining the Outback club.

This was the first one we saw. My wife was impressed with the layout/floor plan and the finish. I didn't realize how much so until I had misread someone's post about towing a 28'er. I told her that we would likely not be able to pull this one and that we'd have to consider other, lighter options. She was disappointed...more so that I would have guessed. Seems like she was really looking forward to saying goodbye to the pop up...and really liked this one.

Anyway, I realized that I was reading a post about a 28'er not a 21'er. We could pull look at the 21RS after all.

I will know in the next day or so. I will let you know when we pick it up and have the PDI.

Looking forward to making it *official*.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I know it is not official YET... But if you are like the rest of us Outbackers, it will not take you long to fall in love with it and may never want anything else. The bright interior is so nice and the trailer is well made.
Good luck with the purchase, we look forward to hearing about your new OUTBACK experience.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I"ll second everything Camper Louise said!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, now's the time to get your reservation in at RV Ranch for our summer rally on July 4th. You can begin your official Texas Outback rallying with us!







http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=20973

Congrats.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the almost to be OB!


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Congrats on the almost to be OB!


Thanks all for the well wishes!

So, here's the update.

It's still not mine...ours, but we got final approval on the loan this morning. We're scheduling closing with State Farm for tomorrow. Then, there's the closing at our RV dealer. He's checking their service schedule for the installing the hitch, systems test, PDI, etc.

MS_Walt...we'll check the Summer schedule for the Texas Rally! It looks like fun.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats on the purchase and welcome to the club.

Plan on attending any rally whenever possible. That is where the true feeling of friendship can really be enjoyed.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wntx_camper said:


> Congrats on the almost to be OB!


Thanks all for the well wishes!

So, here's the update.

It's still not mine...ours, but we got final approval on the loan this morning. We're scheduling closing with State Farm for tomorrow. Then, there's the closing at our RV dealer. He's checking their service schedule for the installing the hitch, systems test, PDI, etc.

MS_Walt...we'll check the Summer schedule for the Texas Rally! It looks like fun.
[/quote]
Great, you're only a couple signatures away!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulatons! The OB is so-o-o-o much nicer than a popup.

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Great, you're only a couple signatures away!!!


One signature down this morning, one to go this afternoon. Looks like the PDI is Friday.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Great news!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo! 








You're almost there!


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

You will have to start looking over those MODS, there's some good ones out there.

Welcome!


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

You will love it...We had a 21 a while back and really liked it...My little guy loved the top bunk>


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to have you with us at Outbackers. I know you will love your Outback


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

hpapa4 said:


> Glad to have you with us at Outbackers. I know you will love your Outback


Thanks, All!!! We can't wait! PDI is tomorrow afternoon. We are planning a family camp (at home) this weekend at home where we'll transfer stuff from the pop up to the Outback. One wrinkle arose, though. We live in town on a typical residential street with a long, narrow driveway which extends to our backyard for parking. Wednesday morning an unknown car showed up parked on the street in front of our neighbors' home, directly in front of our driveway. Neither my wife nor I can back out without having to watch very carefully, and go back and forth several times before we can drive down our street. It is easier for me to back out in the wrong direction, then pull into their driveway. Back out. Then proceed in the right direction. It turns out that the car belongs to a coworker who will not be back until very late Friday night or early Saturday morning. The neighbors do not have keys.

This means that while I can do the PDI tomorrow, I cannot bring it home. I could, actually, but I'd have to leave it parked on the street opposite this unknown car, and only one car at a time could get down the street. Needless to say, I don't think that this is a good option. Since the dealer is in town, I'll go through the PDI and ask if I can come back Saturday morning to pick it up.

Sorry for the rant. Our Outback adventure will have to start Saturday morning rather than Friday night.

We still can't wait.


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

I guess some people just don't realize the effect they can have on the drive they park across from. My DD (17) doesn't! If she cant get in our drive she tends to park across from a neighbors drive and I always have to tell her to move. 1) So they can get out and 2) So they don't hit her car.... Anyway, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Hope you like yours as much as we love ours. We have had many makes and models over the years (to many) but we like the OB better than all the others. Enjoy the OB and the excitement !!!!!


----------

